# Upgrade to Mesa JP2C?



## saxman42 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

I've been playing a Mark V 25 for the last couple of years, but I have a couple of complaints:

- It's lacking that low end punch you get from bigger amps. That said, it's damn good considering it's well under 25 W. In the end, it doesn't matter if it sounds this good, but I just figured I'd mention it.

- I really wish it had a second graphic EQ. It seems like the only way to get a big tone out of the Mark V 25 is with the graphic EQ and I don't generally want it set the same for channel 1 and channel 2.

- The mid control does next to nothing with the graphic EQ and, as mentioned above, the only good gain tones require the graphic EQ.

- The volume maxes out around 11 o'clock and just gets fizzier above that. This is more than enough for home use, but I like hearing thick power amp breakup.

I've been on the fence about upgrading to the JP2C for a while. It seems like it fix my main complaints with the Mark V 25. Can anyone who's played both chime in? Is it worth the cost to upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## pearl_07 (Feb 23, 2018)

I had a lot of similar complaints with my Mark V:25, and I just recently traded a Roadster for a full sized Mark V. I can say that the Mark V is not lacking in the low end, the mid knob has a more noticeable sweep, and it technically has a separate EQ for each channel with the sliders and preset depth knobs. I find it odd that I'm using the preset EQ instead of the sliders on my channel 3 at the moment. I haven't played a JP-2C yet, but a lot of the comments I'm seeing about it compared to the Mark V is that there's a definite difference between the two amps but their differences may not be all that justifiable when switching from a Mark V to a JP-2C.


----------



## Vince (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm a long-time Mesa playing, having owned a ton of different Mesa heads and rack units, and I wanted to do some experimenting last year. I own a Triple rec that I love, and I bought a Mini Rec and a V25. I found the Mini Rec nowhere near what I was looking for, however it was definitely a cool head, the V25 on the other hand is absolutely the bees knees. I tried a couple different tube configurations with it, running mullards el84s for a sweeter sound, and settling on Tung Sol el84s because I needed more headroom with my band. The v25 is an absolutely FABULOUS amplifier, and the only issues I had with it were 1) when I needed a lead boost with my band, I was out of headroom because the 25 watts just couldn't give me more even with a solo boost in the loop, and 2) I loved the IV or Extreme modes for rhythm and the IIc+ sound for lead, and I couldn't footswitch them in a song as they occupy the same channel.

I pulled the trigger on a JP2c about a month and a half ago, and honestly it's the best damn amp I've ever played. The yellow channel with a slight V EQ curve gives me my gorgeous IIc+ signing lead sound, and the red channel with the classic Mesa V EQ gives me the rhythm guitar gutteral punch of a Mark III or IV, as it's basically a slightly more aggressive version of the IIc+ lead channel. Add in the onboard tubescreamer (shred mode) and the fact it's MIDI switchable, and it's only marginally larger than the V25, and it easily replaced the V25 for me. 

I played my first gig with the JP2C over the weekend, and non-guitarists were commenting on how clear my guitar tone was. So that has to say something! Now if only I could play a bit better


----------



## saxman42 (Feb 24, 2018)

Vince said:


> I'm a long-time Mesa playing, having owned a ton of different Mesa heads and rack units, and I wanted to do some experimenting last year. I own a Triple rec that I love, and I bought a Mini Rec and a V25. I found the Mini Rec nowhere near what I was looking for, however it was definitely a cool head, the V25 on the other hand is absolutely the bees knees. I tried a couple different tube configurations with it, running mullards el84s for a sweeter sound, and settling on Tung Sol el84s because I needed more headroom with my band. The v25 is an absolutely FABULOUS amplifier, and the only issues I had with it were 1) when I needed a lead boost with my band, I was out of headroom because the 25 watts just couldn't give me more even with a solo boost in the loop, and 2) I loved the IV or Extreme modes for rhythm and the IIc+ sound for lead, and I couldn't footswitch them in a song as they occupy the same channel.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a JP2c about a month and a half ago, and honestly it's the best damn amp I've ever played. The yellow channel with a slight V EQ curve gives me my gorgeous IIc+ signing lead sound, and the red channel with the classic Mesa V EQ gives me the rhythm guitar gutteral punch of a Mark III or IV, as it's basically a slightly more aggressive version of the IIc+ lead channel. Add in the onboard tubescreamer (shred mode) and the fact it's MIDI switchable, and it's only marginally larger than the V25, and it easily replaced the V25 for me.
> 
> I played my first gig with the JP2C over the weekend, and non-guitarists were commenting on how clear my guitar tone was. So that has to say something! Now if only I could play a bit better



That's just what I was hoping to hear. How is the JP2C at bedroom volumes?

I've also considered the PRS Archon, but I can't find one locally to play on. Have you tried that one?


----------



## B.M.F. (Feb 24, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> How is the JP2C at bedroom volumes?


I would like to know this, and also if you guys think the Mesa JP2C is the most aggressive and tight Boogie ever made? It sure seems that way with the built in boost "shred" mode.


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Feb 24, 2018)

I have right next to me atm, the jp-2c and mark V each with identical mesa vertical 2x12 cabs. The pull pres is the only feature imo that makes a big difference because both amps require a boost before going into the preamp. The JP is more aggressive but only because the EQ is more powerfull.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 24, 2018)

Get the JP2C. Do it know. 

I used to own the MKV Full-size, and thought it was a great amp. I just prefer everything better about the JP2C... sound, features, flexibility. Win, win.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 24, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> I would like to know this, and also if you guys think the Mesa JP2C is the most aggressive and tight Boogie ever made? It sure seems that way with the built in boost "shred" mode.



Pretty much. I’ve also got a few MarkIII amps that get really tight and mean too. The versatility of the JP2C puts it over the top for a single amp. It does sound great at low volumes, no worries there. The shred mode puts it over the top. I rarely use it as it does really bump the gain and tighten the low end... a lot. Lol.


The volume pot on the JP2C has a larger more gradual taper... so you can put it up to 10:00-11:00 in a small room without going deaf. Try that with a Recto. Very low volume friendly amp.


----------



## Vince (Feb 24, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> That's just what I was hoping to hear. How is the JP2C at bedroom volumes?



You tell me. I had my toddler sleeping in the next room the night I recorded this little video:


----------



## saxman42 (Feb 24, 2018)

Vince said:


> You tell me. I had my toddler sleeping in the next room the night I recorded this little video:



That does sound nice at low volume. Thanks. Great playing, too.

Any other amps I should consider before I take the plunge? I've always been curious about Hughes and Kettner stuff, the Randall Satan, and I've heard really good things about Mesa Triple Crown as well. Does anyone have experience with those?

Also, what cabs are you all using with the JP2C? I currently have a Vader 2x12 with the stock Eminence speakers.


----------



## PBGas (Feb 24, 2018)

JP2C is a fantastic amp! I had one previously and loved it!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 24, 2018)

Vince said:


> You tell me. I had my toddler sleeping in the next room the night I recorded this little video:




Nice this sounds awesome, and considering can still hear the strings being strummed over the noise of the amp is incredibly quiet especially through a 4x12.


----------



## Vince (Feb 25, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> Also, what cabs are you all using with the JP2C? I currently have a Vader 2x12 with the stock Eminence speakers.



That should sound wonderful with the JP. I have 2 4x12s, a 90s Mesa oversized 4x12 with Celestion 30s, and the Marshall 1960a in that little video with the G12T-75 Celestions in it. The Mesa cab sounds bassier and overall better, but the Marshall sounds very good too.


----------



## saxman42 (Feb 25, 2018)

Vince said:


> That should sound wonderful with the JP. I have 2 4x12s, a 90s Mesa oversized 4x12 with Celestion 30s, and the Marshall 1960a in that little video with the G12T-75 Celestions in it. The Mesa cab sounds bassier and overall better, but the Marshall sounds very good too.



I'd assume the bossier Mesa helps balance out how tight the JP is, right? I'll definitely try the amp through my Vader before getting anything else, but I haven't been thrilled with it for my Mark V 25. I tried the Mark V 25 through an EVH 2x12 the other day and liked it much better. I'm pretty sure it had G12T-75s in it.

Have you had a chance to play a Mesa vertical 2x12? I mostly play at home and the size of that cab is more appealing to me than a 4x12.


----------



## saxman42 (Feb 27, 2018)

Well, I did it. I bought the JP-2C Limited Edition #131. They're officially discontinued now, so dealers are allowed to sell them for less than the MAP. They're all selling the limited editions with a huge discount right now. I can't wait to try it out in a couple of days!


----------



## B.M.F. (Feb 27, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> Well, I did it. I bought the JP-2C Limited Edition #131. They're officially discontinued now, so dealers are allowed to sell them for less than the MAP. They're all selling the limited editions with a huge discount right now. I can't wait to try it out in a couple of days!



Way to go with your JP-2C; how it compares to a Triaxis (in tone, _not_ "good vs. worse") is what I'm really curious to eventually find out about. Finest MESA in years for me.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 27, 2018)

I’m pretty tempted to grab one as well. The limited edition is only like $200 more than the standard; but what is the actual difference? Just the flamed facia and a signature?


----------



## saxman42 (Feb 28, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I’m pretty tempted to grab one as well. The limited edition is only like $200 more than the standard; but what is the actual difference? Just the flamed facia and a signature?



The badges are also abalone (and ebony?) inlays in the maple. I think the aluminum panel around the controls is more of a gunmetal color rather than the black that goes on the standards. That's it though. It's only aesthetic changes, but it was only a $100 difference for me and seemed worth it.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 28, 2018)

I upgraded from a V25 to a full-sized IVa and it was 100% worth it. I've heard people compare the JP to the IV (in a good way), so I can't imaging being disappointed with the upgrade. It's worth owning both IMO. The full sized ones sound great, but the small one is 80-90% of the tone while soooo much more convenient to move around.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 28, 2018)

Vince said:


> You tell me. I had my toddler sleeping in the next room the night I recorded this little video:




This was killer dude. Ugh, making me want this amp!!


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> - The mid control does next to nothing with the graphic EQ and, as mentioned above, the only good gain tones require the graphic EQ.


One note on this, not because I think it'll inform your decision but because I think it's importannt to understanding how to get the most out of the gain channel in a Mark - the EQ _knobs_ on a Mark are pre-gain, the _sliders_ are post. That means that the knobs generally impact _how_ the amp breaks up, whereas the sliders are better for pure equalization. One thing you'll see a lot of guys, or at least did in the 80s in the heyday of using these for thrash, do is boost the midrange and treble using the knobs, but then go back and scoop the mids and maybe roll back a little bit of treble (or not, if they want a brighter, crunchier tone) using the EQ sliders. Increasing the mids and treble tends to further saturate the preamp of a Mark, which is one of the reasons you first started seeing guys do that midrange V. 

The reverse works well enough, too - I'm still finding the sweet spot in my V, but lately I've had a slight scoop in the mids, which has the effect of making the amp sound a little more open, I think, coupled with a slight mid cut and upper mid boost (annd slightly smoothed out highs) in the EQ section. In general, though, I'm trying to get my lead tone as close to where I want it without EQ, and then just use the EQ to get it that last 5%. 

Also, I almost never use the EQ on Ch1, which to be fair on a full sized V is really more of a clean/lightly gritty channel than it is on the 25 (where they move Crunch to Ch1). I don't remember if this is a feature on the JP2C, but on the V they give you a "preset" EQ curve of the classic Mesa V as well as a blend knob to control just how strong you want that V to be, and if you were looking at using one EQ curve for leads on Mark I on channel 2 and another for rhythm on Ch 3, then the preset blended in to taste is pretty stupidly heavy right out of the box (I rarely blend it in more than say 50-60%).


----------



## saxman42 (Feb 28, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I upgraded from a V25 to a full-sized IVa and it was 100% worth it. I've heard people compare the JP to the IV (in a good way), so I can't imaging being disappointed with the upgrade. It's worth owning both IMO. The full sized ones sound great, but the small one is 80-90% of the tone while soooo much more convenient to move around.



I'll see how portable the JP2C is, but I was banking on selling the Mark V 25 to help pay for the new one. I'm a tube amp engineer at another company and I think I've accumulated enough amps for my wife's taste.


----------



## Vince (Mar 2, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I'll see how portable the JP2C is, but I was banking on selling the Mark V 25 to help pay for the new one. I'm a tube amp engineer at another company and I think I've accumulated enough amps for my wife's taste.



It's really only a little bigger than the V25 and shares the same size headshell as the V35. It's 25ish pounds heavier, but hey you bought a 6L6 amp with a huge transformer for a reason


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 8, 2018)

I got my JP2C a couple of days ago. I love the tone! It really fixes my complaints about the Mark V 25. My only issue is it seems to be lacking in gain (compared to the Mark Vs) unless you push it to the point where it constantly wants to become unstable and squeal. If I turn the treble and gain up to about 7, it's on the edge of taking off and enabling shred makes it squeal uncontrollably. Does this line up with with other your experiences? I'm sure a noise gate would fix the problem, but I want to make sure this is normal for the JP2C.


----------



## McKay (Mar 8, 2018)

Or buy a Mark III and get it modded to IIc+ specs for a Mark III+


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 8, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I got my JP2C a couple of days ago. I love the tone! It really fixes my complaints about the Mark V 25. My only issue is it seems to be lacking in gain (compared to the Mark Vs) unless you push it to the point where it constantly wants to become unstable and squeal. If I turn the treble and gain up to about 7, it's on the edge of taking off and enabling shred makes it squeal uncontrollably. Does this line up with with other your experiences? I'm sure a noise gate would fix the problem, but I want to make sure this is normal for the JP2C.


Try turning up the gain OR the treble, rather than both.

Having said that, my Mark V remains usable with the gain pretty much anywhere, I'm inclined to say it shouldn't be squealing.


----------



## DarthV (Mar 8, 2018)

Must stop looking at threads like these. Once I sell my 5153 50w, I might think about selling my Mark V 25 and upgrading


----------



## budda (Mar 8, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I got my JP2C a couple of days ago. I love the tone! It really fixes my complaints about the Mark V 25. My only issue is it seems to be lacking in gain (compared to the Mark Vs) unless you push it to the point where it constantly wants to become unstable and squeal. If I turn the treble and gain up to about 7, it's on the edge of taking off and enabling shred makes it squeal uncontrollably. Does this line up with with other your experiences? I'm sure a noise gate would fix the problem, but I want to make sure this is normal for the JP2C.



Maybe it's time for a pickup swap?


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 8, 2018)

budda said:


> Maybe it's time for a pickup swap?


That's the next thing I'm going to try. I played my Les Paul with 57 classic pickups and my Stratocaster with an EVH Frankenstein pickups. Both of those pickups are relatively low output. I hear Petrucci's pickups are hotter and his guitar has a 20 dB boost.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 8, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I got my JP2C a couple of days ago. I love the tone! It really fixes my complaints about the Mark V 25. My only issue is it seems to be lacking in gain (compared to the Mark Vs) unless you push it to the point where it constantly wants to become unstable and squeal. If I turn the treble and gain up to about 7, it's on the edge of taking off and enabling shred makes it squeal uncontrollably. Does this line up with with other your experiences? I'm sure a noise gate would fix the problem, but I want to make sure this is normal for the JP2C.



Here’s a pic of my settings:







I don’t get any squeals or feedback... but if I flip on the shred mode I do. I’m using ceramic mag pups around 17K. Don’t stand too close. . 

Also could be a bad preamp tube. These little boxes can put out a lot of gain.


----------



## budda (Mar 8, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> That's the next thing I'm going to try. I played my Les Paul with 57 classic pickups and my Stratocaster with an EVH Frankenstein pickups. Both of those pickups are relatively low output. I hear Petrucci's pickups are hotter and his guitar has a 20 dB boost.



Mess with pickup height first and pick harder.


----------



## narad (Mar 9, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Here’s a pic of my settings:



Hey cool -- didn't know John Petrucci posted here.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 9, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I got my JP2C a couple of days ago. I love the tone! It really fixes my complaints about the Mark V 25. My only issue is it seems to be lacking in gain (compared to the Mark Vs) unless you push it to the point where it constantly wants to become unstable and squeal. If I turn the treble and gain up to about 7, it's on the edge of taking off and enabling shred makes it squeal uncontrollably. Does this line up with with other your experiences? I'm sure a noise gate would fix the problem, but I want to make sure this is normal for the JP2C.



Yeah, mine squeels and I have those Fluence pickups that are very quiet. I don't even put a lot of gain and didnt use shred. I found it hard to control that noise if I get too loud. Just dont stand too close, I guess. 

With my 5150, even when I push the gain, it is dead quiet save for the little hiss the 5150s always have.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 9, 2018)

On the flip side, I just downsized and got a Mark 525 as a home practice amp so I can still get Mark IV tone without my Triaxis and 2:Ninety...


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 9, 2018)

My buddy Steve has a JP I’ve got to spend some time with on 3 different cabs, and cranked up...it’s a REALLY nice amp, and if you like the particular sound of a 2C+, then this is the modern version but I slightly prefer my markIV, and for the price of the JP, you could by 2 markIV’s with plenty of cash to spare...it’s a serious consideration of whether it’s THAT much better than a IV, or V...The markV’s I’ve played I also prefer on the “markIV” setting, so I personally wouldn’t gurgle up $2500+ for a JP, unless you actually use all the options and NEED the flexibility. The JP to me, is like they took a really expensive classic amp and found a way to make it even MORE expensive...the cheesy graphic EQ’s on Mesa’s I’m also not wild about, I’d much prefer a nice rack EQ, or MXR 10 band EQ in the loop. I’m kind of a used/older amp guy though...so only you can decide if you can afford it, or need a ‘brand new’ amp. Lots of other options


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 9, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I got my JP2C a couple of days ago. I love the tone! It really fixes my complaints about the Mark V 25. My only issue is it seems to be lacking in gain (compared to the Mark Vs) unless you push it to the point where it constantly wants to become unstable and squeal. If I turn the treble and gain up to about 7, it's on the edge of taking off and enabling shred makes it squeal uncontrollably. Does this line up with with other your experiences? I'm sure a noise gate would fix the problem, but I want to make sure this is normal for the JP2C.


My post was too late, but you’re already finding it doesn’t have enough gain lol...that 2C tone doesn’t quite do it for me, personally...the IV’s have a perfect death metal tone and are more aggressive and have more of a...(if they were knives), a “serrated blade” distortion than the JP and 2C+’s “smooth blade” distortion if that makes any sense. You’ll probably need a boost out front...I hope you get it there


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 10, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> My post was too late, but you’re already finding it doesn’t have enough gain lol...that 2C tone doesn’t quite do it for me, personally...the IV’s have a perfect death metal tone and are more aggressive and have more of a...(if they were knives), a “serrated blade” distortion than the JP and 2C+’s “smooth blade” distortion if that makes any sense. You’ll probably need a boost out front...I hope you get it there



To further extrapolate your dissertation... the MKIII will slice up any MKIV. The MKIII has way more toothy gain and more edge, more aggression, slice-n-dice than any MKIVA/B... and more gain overall. Period.

It's ironic that you contrast the differences between the MKIV and JP2C (which I agree with to some degree)... but the MKIII has more of what you describe as your tonal preference instead of the MKIV. The MKIV is more compressed, smoother (more like the JP2C) than any MKIII version. Or to use your analogy... the MKIII is s chainsaw... and the MKIV a butter knife. You should try a MKIII someday.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 10, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I got my JP2C a couple of days ago. I love the tone! It really fixes my complaints about the Mark V 25. My only issue is it seems to be lacking in gain (compared to the Mark Vs) unless you push it to the point where it constantly wants to become unstable and squeal. If I turn the treble and gain up to about 7, it's on the edge of taking off and enabling shred makes it squeal uncontrollably. Does this line up with with other your experiences? I'm sure a noise gate would fix the problem, but I want to make sure this is normal for the JP2C.



Also make sure to have both your gain and presence pots pulled out on the lead channel... Both gain & presence pulled = more gain (& more high end cut). Try upping the gain to 4-5:00 too.


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 10, 2018)

I think a lot of my issues are with the cab I'm using. I tried it through a bunch of cabs at work the other day and it was great. I tried a Marshall 1960A slant with G12T-75s, an older oversized Mesa 4x12 with G12H-75s, an EVH 2x12 with G12H-30s, and an EVH 4x12 with Greenbacks. They all sounded better than my Vader 2x12, but it was also in a much better room than my office at home. I liked the EVH 4x12 with Greenbacks the best.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Here’s a pic of my settings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UHHHH Lemme just say this is one of the greatest pictures on SSO. 1 each of the greatest metal amps on earth.


----------



## budda (Mar 10, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> UHHHH Lemme just say this is one of the greatest pictures on SSO. 1 each of the greatest metal amps on earth.



Theres no 5150 in there


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> To further extrapolate your dissertation... the MKIII will slice up any MKIV. The MKIII has way more toothy gain and more edge, more aggression, slice-n-dice than any MKIVA/B... and more gain overall. Period.
> 
> It's ironic that you contrast the differences between the MKIV and JP2C (which I agree with to some degree)... but the MKIII has more of what you describe as your tonal preference instead of the MKIV. The MKIV is more compressed, smoother (more like the JP2C) than any MKIII version. Or to use your analogy... the MKIII is s chainsaw... and the MKIV a butter knife. You should try a MKIII someday.


Yeah, we never got into the III’s...I’ve had 2 MarkIII’s, one a black stripe, the next a blue stripe and yes, they have a very raw, ripping gain structure but my black stripe (or no stripe) really lacked in gain vs. the blue stripe which had WAY more usable gain, but the distortion character still lacked in both my III’s compared to my IV’s (IMO), but I much prefer the tightness and mid-character of the 2-IV(b)’s I’ve had...I still have my rackmount IVb. And again, I’d take a boosted Mark III over a JP...but I’m on the more extreme side of the gain with my playing...the JP is too refined and “nice” for me


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 11, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> Yeah, we never got into the III’s...I’ve had 2 MarkIII’s, one a black stripe, the next a blue stripe and yes, they have a very raw, ripping gain structure but my black stripe (or no stripe) really lacked in gain vs. the blue stripe which had WAY more usable gain, but the distortion character still lacked in both my III’s compared to my IV’s (IMO), but I much prefer the tightness and mid-character of the 2-IV(b)’s I’ve had...I still have my rackmount IVb. And again, I’d take a boosted Mark III over a JP...but I’m on the more extreme side of the gain with my playing...the JP is too refined and “nice” for me



Cool. The thing with the IIIs is they are not all created equal. Some kill, some meh. Lots of parts/circuit differences. A Blue or a Green with the right set of preamp tubes will shred (literally lol) a IV. And you won’t need a boost.
  

All that said I do like my JP2C. I think the smoothness comes from having the master pot, deep pull function internally hardwired “on”... as that’s the way Petrucci runs his original IIC+ HRG... with the master pot pulled... I prefer it off/pushed in myself... but can compensate with the other other controls, especially the graphic eq. It was designed to fatten/thicken single coil pups.


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been thinking about it, and I might actually keep my Mark V:25 after all. If I run the FX send from the V:25 to the FX return of the JP2C, I basically have a full blown Mark V with the tighter power amp of the IIC+. That sounds like a killer combination to me. Has anyone played around with this?


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 13, 2018)

Never tried it with those 2 amps but I use the same setup: a loop/switch to run heads as a power amp. I run one of my Peaveys this way...a 3120 with a Digitech GSP 2101 into the return, switchable. In your case that setup would smoke...switchable back and forth from the V to the JP...yeah!!...


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 13, 2018)

I always used heads instead of power amps for rack gear...you can use them as 2 amps in one...


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 13, 2018)

Your squealing is very normal for the JP2C. It is actually written in the manual. There is plenty of gain!! I would check your pre amp tubes as I had the same exact issue. lack of gain, ended up being a bad tube.

This is the only amp i have tried that does not need a boost (because of the shred) and I am a gain whore. I boost a Rev 2 Uberschall if that tells you anything. There is plenty of gain with the JP2C.

I still do use a separate boost though just for fun and different sound.

Killer amp, Play around with it more.


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 13, 2018)

Why do Mesa’s seem to come with bunk tubes?...3 of the 5 Marks and Recto I’ve had spit tubes out, after a tube change they’ve been fine...once I even had Mesa service my Recto and the tubes didn’t make it an hour after getting it back...?...I like Mesa’s but jeez


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm going to try to swap each preamp tube. I've got a good JJ 12AX7 I can swap in and out of a few positions. That said, I've been really liking how it sounds lately. I think I was just having an off day when I first played it. I also picked up an empty rectifier slant 4x12 and got my hands on some free speakers: two Celestion Heritage 30s and two Celestions that are like Vintage 30s with a little less mid spike. I'm hoping those are a good combination.


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 14, 2018)

Mixing “cheaper” speakers can get better results than 4 of the same “nice” speakers...I got a homemade oversized 412 with 2-Egnater elite 80’s and 2-Celestion V12-60 silvers that is the best sounding cab I’ve probably ever played on and smokes my all-Celestion V30 cab...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 14, 2018)

Speaker price doesn't necessarily relate to quality, either. They're all based on 50s era pro audio designs, with the same stamped baskets, thinnest cone possible and most powerful magnet possible. And of course people will say their $600 upgrade + hassle of offloading/storing the stock speakers fixed their tone!


----------



## NateFalcon (Mar 14, 2018)

Agreed...hence my parentheses on cheap, and nice speakers...lots of options out there. My Celestion V12-60 ‘silver series’ are the nicest speakers I’ve found for high gain and distortion...and I totally doubted their low-end capability because of their small magnets -I was blown away!! They’re one of my secret weapons now...


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 14, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I'm going to try to swap each preamp tube. I've got a good JJ 12AX7 I can swap in and out of a few positions. That said, I've been really liking how it sounds lately. I think I was just having an off day when I first played it. I also picked up an empty rectifier slant 4x12 and got my hands on some free speakers: two Celestion Heritage 30s and two Celestions that are like Vintage 30s with a little less mid spike. I'm hoping those are a good combination.



DO NOT use a JJ preamp tube... they sound like dark, muddy arse. They'll kill the vibe of the amp completely. Get any Chinese, Sino, Ruby 12AX7C5HG or even a Shuguang 12AX7WB. More gain and more focus.


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 14, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> DO NOT use a JJ preamp tube... they sound like dark, muddy arse. They'll kill the vibe of the amp completely. Get any Chinese, Sino, Ruby 12AX7C5HG or even a Shuguang 12AX7WB. More gain and more focus.


It works fine for debug.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 15, 2018)

Agreed on JJs. Fine for finding a busted tube...but definitely get some Chinese Ruby HG+s and HGs for this thing. I couldn't rip the JJs out of my IVs fast enough.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 15, 2018)

If the JP is anything like my IV or 25, I settled on a tung-sol in V1, and the rest didn't seem to make enough of a difference for me to care. But then I'm also one of the weirdos who keeps the 34+6L6 combo going.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 15, 2018)

Wizzard of Ozz, I will catch up one day!!


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 15, 2018)

I just did a lot of debug with different preamp tubes. I tried swapping all of my 12AX7s from my MarkV:25 into the JP2C. One of the JP2C tubes is horribly microphonic. That said, it still just doesn't sound right. It sounds like the preamp is folding over itself when the gain and/or treble are turned up. It's not that I don't get loads of gain, it just that it gets flubby and crackly when I turn them up. Is this normal? The best example I can find of the tone I'm trying to get is at 5:21 in the Devon Townsend Gearwhore video of this amp:



For everyone with a JP2C, what are your settings to get that kind of sound? I think I have my settings set the same as his, but it's hard to tell with the resolution of the video.


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 16, 2018)

I take that back. I pulled out my Fender Strat and of all my guitars, it sounded incredible! It's just a stock American Deluxe Plus Stratocaster with a Fender Twin Head Modern Humbucker that sounds huge. The guitar I was playing that didn't sound right was my Gibson SG with a SD distortion bridge pickup. This strat blows that thing away. And people say Fenders don't do metal...


----------



## TedEH (Mar 16, 2018)

^ Marks are pretty sensitive to the pickups/guitar you use with them. Maybe because of it not being the usual 5150-style thinking of BURY EVERYTHING IN GAIN. A lot of your actual instrument's character comes through with these, IMO. For better or worse.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 16, 2018)

saxman42 said:


> I take that back. I pulled out my Fender Strat and of all my guitars, it sounded incredible! It's just a stock American Deluxe Plus Stratocaster with a Fender Twin Head Modern Humbucker that sounds huge. The guitar I was playing that didn't sound right was my Gibson SG with a SD distortion bridge pickup. This strat blows that thing away. And people say Fenders don't do metal...



Something maybe up with the guitar then. If you don't have them swapped yet... put in some 550K CTS pots and decent tone caps. I'm personally not a SG user, so can't comment on their tone.

I have a LP Custom with a SD Distortion bridge and it slays with all of my Marks.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 16, 2018)

TedEH said:


> ^ Marks are pretty sensitive to the pickups/guitar you use with them. Maybe because of it not being the usual 5150-style thinking of BURY EVERYTHING IN GAIN. A lot of your actual instrument's character comes through with these, IMO. For better or worse.



True. Marks are picky about preamp tubes, settings, pickups, and guitars. This is a good thing in my book. Not a negative. It adds to the touch sensitivity, feel and response you get back when playing thru them. They are not like a 5150 or Recto that sound +/- the same with whatever tubes, guitar, or pups you are running sound the same as long as the incoming signal is hot enough to drive the amp. This is also the reason why many bands today sound all the same running a boosted 5150 or Recto. Been there... done that.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 16, 2018)

The downside is that it means you have to care that much more about some smaller details. Pickups that sound good enough in 90% of amps might just feel wrong through one of these. I've got some blackouts in one guitar that I'm not reaaaaaaally sure if I don't like them, or if the Mark is what doesn't like them. They sound fine if I'm not being picky, but there's just soooooooooomething a tiny bit off about that combo.


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Something maybe up with the guitar then. If you don't have them swapped yet... put in some 550K CTS pots and decent tone caps. I'm personally not a SG user, so can't comment on their tone.
> 
> I have a LP Custom with a SD Distortion bridge and it slays with all of my Marks.



It could be the strings, too. I don't think I've changed them in almost two years. I got into playing longer scale length guitars like my strats and hardly ever play my SG anymore. I don't remember what pots I used. I'm pretty sure they're the factory Gibson pots, but I changed the pickups years ago and can't remember.


----------



## saxman42 (Mar 16, 2018)

TedEH said:


> The downside is that it means you have to care that much more about some smaller details. Pickups that sound good enough in 90% of amps might just feel wrong through one of these. I've got some blackouts in one guitar that I'm not reaaaaaaally sure if I don't like them, or if the Mark is what doesn't like them. They sound fine if I'm not being picky, but there's just soooooooooomething a tiny bit off about that combo.


 I know what you mean. I had a 6L6 and an EL34 EVH 50W 5150 III for a while and I could get just about any guitar to sound great through either of those amps. I feel like I can dial in good tones with most of my guitars on a Mark amp, but it takes a lot of fiddling. I loved the high gain sounds of the EVH, but I feel like I have much more control and variety of tone with the Mark amps.


----------

